# stock S4 injectors



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

does anyone know the flow rate for stock 2.7T injectors?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: stock S4 injectors (stealthmk1)*

IIRC its somewhere around 340 cc/min @ 4bar


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: stock S4 injectors (bhb399mm)*

Finally! thanks very much.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: stock S4 injectors (stealthmk1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck with whatever you're doing


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: stock S4 injectors (bhb399mm)*

want to use them in a VRT project if possible.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: stock S4 injectors (stealthmk1)*

sweet.. keep us updated


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: stock S4 injectors (bhb399mm)*

sure thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

